# Silent Hill: Revelations!



## Prismatic (Sep 15, 2012)

Is anyone else as excited as I am for this movie?! I mean,
I know the first one was pretty poor compared to the games,
but I still really enjoyed it.
And the trailer for this second one looks fantastic!

If you haven't seen the trailer and would like to,
bam: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMWrZmD0AN4


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 15, 2012)

I dont really care about the original game storyline in movies, so yeah, I'm looking foward to it.

I just hope it does scares me


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 15, 2012)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG 
It's based off of Silent Hill 3, one of my favorite games!


----------



## Prismatic (Sep 15, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> I dont really care about the original game storyline in movies, so yeah, I'm looking foward to it.
> 
> I just hope it does scares me



I agree! Too many people hate on game-movies because it's "not like the game!!zomg"
I wanna be freaking out for days, man. Days.



Llamapotamus said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> It's based off of Silent Hill 3, one of my favorite games!



I loved the third one too! Final boss was annoying, but it's so cool that they are tying it in with Heather's story! It took me a moment to realize that they were basing it off of SH3! 
It's going to be so awesome. Planning on going opening night!


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Sep 15, 2012)

that does look pretty good actually. Although i've never been a fan of the games or the movies I may go see this.


----------



## Ames (Sep 16, 2012)

The first Silent Hill movie had some interesting+creative visuals, but the story/pacing/acting/everything else was crap.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 16, 2012)

The First movie was very good in my opinion and scored about an average in everything (except the visuals, which were superb). Sure the Acting wasn't Legendary, but it was bearable (and besides, it was a whole lot better than the acting in the games). Honestly, I'm looking forward to this movie, I hope they don't screw this up the same way Vatra screwed up Downpour.


----------



## Traven V (Sep 17, 2012)

It's gonna be O.O awesomes.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope it has that surprising, extremely disturbing climax like the first one <3


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 19, 2012)

I saw the trailer and was like, eh, meh, move on.
---
On topic - If there was a movie that didn't involve being in the dark to push scares at the audiences and pulled it off, I'd dig it. Less and less of that seems to be the case.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 19, 2012)

I saw the trailer and was absolutely confused. It definitely looks like a fans-only movie thus far.


----------

